# My Fertility Stats - Please advise?



## supersaiyan (Jul 10, 2015)

Hi All,

I am new to this forum and found myself confused with fertility stats. I have been trying to get my partner pregnant since September 2013. She has done a number of tests and has been told that all her stats are great and optimal.

Below are my stats from a semen analysis test I did in June 2015 and October 2015.










http://picpaste.com/Screenshot.jpg

Could somebody knowledgeable on the subject caste an eye and tell me if there is anything in these stats that jump at you that would explain why I'm having difficulties?

I notice my morphology was 1% in June and now 4% in October. I understand the range is 4 - 100%. Is this a big factor for my difficulties and what does this really mean?

Also, has my stats from June to October got better or worse

Any sort of analysis would be grateful. I've tried to have my doctor explain it with no success.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Cloudy (Jan 26, 2012)

Welcome to the forum and sorry you are experiencing difficulties.

There is loads of information about semen analysis, and male factor infertility, here http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=35.0 I am sure you will find some information the that will help you understand it all better.

Good luck xxx


----------



## Leenaj (Aug 12, 2015)

Hi supersaiyan, 

I think the morphology - shape of the sperm could is a slight issue. My husband has similar stats to you...but how long have you been trying to conceive? Morphology is a controversial topic...given you have good count and motility you may just need to carry on trying. We are having ivf simply because even though we have great count and motililty, we only have 1 % max normal forms and I have one blocked side thus we together would stand a better chance of success than naturally...


----------



## Sbarky15 (Oct 7, 2014)

Hello,

My husbands first test came back as 1% morphology wish isn't good. 
His second came back at 4% and according to our fertility clinic that is completely normal!


----------



## supersaiyan (Jul 10, 2015)

Thank you all who have replied thus far 

MrsBarky15 - I understand 4 - 100 is the range for morphology, however, I read that it needs to be at least 30 to be considered 'normal' based on WHO or 14 based on Kruger. Below 4 means you may have significant infertility issues. 4 like your husband and I, just means we are in the (lowest) range. Well, at least that's how I've understood it.

WHO:


> at least 30% of cells should be of normal shape according to the WHO (world health organization)


KRUGER:


> Normal results are when 14% or more of the sperm have normal shaped heads. Men with less than 4% of normal shaped sperm may have a significant infertility problem.


SOURCE: http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=338963.0

I take it anything between 4 - 13 [29 WHO] will have infertility problems, but it is not as significant of a problem if it was below 4. Again, my interpretation and I would be extremely delighted to be wrong about this.

Looking at my stats http://picpaste.com/Screenshot.jpg it does appear that my Oct 2015 results are a lot better, although on 39% progressive sperm as oppose to 48% in my Jun 2015 test, that's 39% of 83 million sperm count as oppose to 48% of 60 million - so more swimmers I take it, this time round, assuming I've read it correctly...


----------

